# City of Johannesburg, South Africa



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Sandton, Johannesburg*

]


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

I love Jo'burg is a very nice city


----------



## wierdo_and_me (Aug 23, 2007)

Pule,
For the McDonald's menu is that just the burger by itself or a meal(fries, drink incl)?


----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Pule said:


> Thanx guys, Smallville I do not blame you as the media is the one that is supposed to make people aware. FIFA didn't mistakenly award South Africa 2010 Soccer World Cup mistakenly.
> 
> I will try to get the current stats for you but in 2001 there we ust over 3 million people.


Very nice photos. I was wondering to what extend is true that J'burg is a very dangerous city in terms of crime? Also could you tell us what are the attitudes of people towards aids there considering that 1 out of 3 people in South Africa suffer from that condition? Is it less stigmatised than in other western countries and is it a topic that comes up fairly often in discussions when people start to date?


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.avert.org/aidssouthafrica.htm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/static/in_depth/africa/2000/aids_in_africa/casestudy_sa.stm
http://www.unaids.org/en/Regions_Countries/Countries/south_africa.asp

These sources claim 4 - 5.5 million infected. There are about 47 million South Africans, so one-third are not infected. The number is closer to 10 - 15%. Assuming the numbers presented are accurate.


----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

HirakataShi said:


> http://www.avert.org/aidssouthafrica.htm
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/static/in_depth/africa/2000/aids_in_africa/casestudy_sa.stm
> http://www.unaids.org/en/Regions_Countries/Countries/south_africa.asp
> 
> These sources claim 4 - 5.5 million infected. There are about 47 million South Africans, so one-third are not infected. The number is closer to 10 - 15%. Assuming the numbers presented are accurate.


I must have confused it with a neighboring country then i guess :cheers:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

wierdo_and_me said:


> Pule,
> For the McDonald's menu is that just the burger by itself or a meal(fries, drink incl)?


They serve meals also. I'm not a fan of McD, I love Nandos more, but my kids are in love with McD.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

More of Johannesburg photos can viewed in my gallery at http://www.pbase.com/puleza


Well in terms of crime, I must say that Johannesburg haev improved tremendously. the use of technologies like CCTV cameras have helped to reduce crime big time. We still have got a couple of delapidated building but developers are buying and renovating them. More and more of entertainment venues are mushrooming around the city.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## wierdo_and_me (Aug 23, 2007)

Pule said:


> They serve meals also. I'm not a fan of McD, I love Nandos more, but my kids are in love with McD.


What is Nandos, just like McD?


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Its got much of African touch, its far way better than McD. Its better for you to check in on nandosusa.com as you are in the US.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Finally some JoBurg pictures that worthwhile


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

OR Tambo international, Johannesburg



























































































*currently undergoing an $800 million expansion*


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice looking airport.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow great thread! Capetown has some competition for SA's most beautiful city.


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

gappa said:


> Wow great thread! Capetown has some competition for SA's most beautiful city.


Don't confuse the two! I live in and looove jozi, but she is more than just a pretty face. Cape Town is like a supermodel. johannesburg is more weathered. Jozi has scars. And attitude. A pretty girl she aint! but loveable? Yes!


----------



## pro (Jun 16, 2003)

Wow, I'm very surprised! Snow in Africa!  I've never expected such place in Africa: 
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1351/729545677_4ee9c3bf85_o.jpg
It's looks like some squere in some town in Italy eg.
Generally this city is amazing and looks like mix of Europe, North America and Africa.


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sandton Central - as many of you know by now sandton is the financial heart of the city.









At night









Ponte - the 54F apartment block in hillbrow. Once a den of thieves and prostitutes (the most dangerous building in the world). Today it is set for a multimillion Rand upgrade. And now it is only the views that kill...









Main Street, CBD - this is where the city's golden past is on display. mining headgear, cocopans etc.









City Hall









Main Street, CBD









Eloff street was once our 5th avenue, and then it went sour. Crime, grime and neglect destroyed this area. Today it is coming back again... Residential conversions can be seen on this picture.









Rich history









The infamous jumping impala. Stolen piece by piece at the end of the 1990's. Today they are restored.









Small street... A no-go area only 7years ago. Today it is booming again. Empty office buildings now offer apartments to professionals working in the CBD. [email protected] can be seen on this pic. It is upmarket. It is fresh...









Pino's - just the place for coffee on a cold winters day!


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Jogging in Sandton - Just past the Johannesburg Stock Exchange (Maude Street)









Johannesburg Zoo - on a winter morning in 2007









Sandton Central, as seen from the M1 highway









Johannesburg is the largest manmade forest in the world. This was once grassland. Today the northern suburbs look different.









The view from the Carlton - looking West









CBD - darkness falls


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Digital traffic signalling screen on N1


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

The Art City


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Johannesburg's City Buses


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

How busy is the CBD in Johannesburg?


----------



## Universal Soulja (Mar 16, 2007)

Beautiful City I only wish it was the Africans in control of the financial district and not the europeans


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Nice city.. kay: Kinda reminds me Australian cities...


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Brisbaner21 said:


> How busy is the CBD in Johannesburg?


Very busy, millions of people pass throug the city everyday.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Thanks a lot for your comments. PLenty of office buildings in the CBD are being converted to Residential and the place is really buzzing again. Yes there are places which one wouldn't like to go to but the Joburg Development Agency is currently busy with them. One promise I give you is that come 2009, Joburg will never be the same again. Thanks to CCTV cameras crime have been reduces tremendously.


----------



## HeavenlySword (Sep 1, 2007)

i want visit Johannesburg in future


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## *Pescadito* (Aug 13, 2005)

I heard several times that Johannesburg was a very dangerous city (specially Hillbrow), so dangerous that shops have to pay for security guards with guns because of the high homicide statistics... is that true?? Because the city doesn't look like that...


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Just read the forth post just before yours and you will get your answer. Its a pity that when things go bad all the media, especially in Europe, makes noise but when the situation improves then ignorance takes place.


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Brisbaner21 said:


> How busy is the CBD in Johannesburg?



800 000 people pass through the cbd every day. to shop and to work. And I think about 200 000 live in the cbd.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

was last in joburg in 2002

can't wait to go back

would be my 4th visit 

first two times was as a kid so it was quite different

do you have any pics of the new mall in Soweto? it actually made the news here in Canada...


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

majorness said:


> people in charge of the financial district are africans, they just happen to be of european descent, but nevertheless AFRICANS.


There is a growing surge of black africans in the financial sectors - due to more opportunities opening up. Most white, indian, coloured etc south africans have been in the country for generations - and as such we see ourselves as african as well. Some families go back 400years, and you meet many white south africans that have never been outside of south africa.

to say they are not african would be like stating no brazilians are south americans, or that australians are all europeans - or that all americans are foreigners, including african americans, who would then be more african than american.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking good! The only letdown is all of those railway tracks disecting the CBD, but i guess that can't be helped unless they want to sink the lines.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Jakes1 said:


> 800 000 people pass through the cbd every day. to shop and to work. And I think about 200 000 live in the cbd.


Thanks for clarification Jacko, I guess I counted Joburg holostically.


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Johannesburg feels a lot like bogota. I think bogota has a bit more of a vibe going, and your transport system (the BRT) is amazing. Johannesburg is also getting a BRT, thanks to input from Bogota's mayor.


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Jakes1 said:


> There is a growing surge of black africans in the financial sectors - due to more opportunities opening up. Most white, indian, coloured etc south africans have been in the country for generations - and as such we see ourselves as african as well. Some families go back 400years, and you meet many white south africans that have never been outside of south africa.
> 
> to say they are not african would be like stating no *brazilians* are south americans, or that australians are all europeans - or that all americans are foreigners, including african americans, who would then be more african than american.


*Just for the record*...
More than 60% of the brazilian pop. happens to be white buddy!
Tough I agree on what you said in the rest of your post.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Johannesburg really is looking good. The other day we had a story on the news here about the crime in South Africa. I found it alarming that there are over 50 homocides a day there!! Thats how many are commited in New Zealand in a whole year.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Crime is a problem in South Africa and different strategies are being implemented to deal with by the government and th private sector and the situation is improving. Please refer to www.sagoodnews.co.za but the problem is that the media in countries like Australia and the west are focusing on it alone and they don't tell the good news regarding some of the success that are being archived in fighting it. Johannesburg have installed CCTV cameras and more will be implemented by the end of next year and that have helped to reduce crime tremendously.

In the past couple of weeks our country hosted Twenty20 Cricket World Cup and there was no single crime incident that was reported but there is no one mentioning it. Some media have even written lies abotu the situation in our country and ignoring the fact that our economy is doing very well and the preperation for the 2010 Soccer World Cup are doing good. 

Tourism is booming and still the western media is igonrant about that fact. I think that from now on its always better to do research when you hear those kind of news. Google is there for all to use for free and its best to search for South African websites to tell you the real truth about what's happening in our country.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Jakes1 said:


> There is a growing surge of black africans in the financial sectors - due to more opportunities opening up. Most white, indian, coloured etc south africans have been in the country for generations - and as such we see ourselves as african as well. Some families go back 400years, and you meet many white south africans that have never been outside of south africa.
> 
> to say they are not african would be like stating no brazilians are south americans, or that australians are all europeans - or that all americans are foreigners, including african americans, who would then be more african than american.


reminds me of this from a forum i read a while back - there was a guy who moved to the United states from south Africa - a white guy - and he had to fill out a census one time in the states and he said he thought about the one question for a while as it asked what you were like european american or african american etc. and I think he put african american as he and his family were african despite being white


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Pule said:


> Crime is a problem in South Africa and different strategies are being implemented to deal with by the government and th private sector and the situation is improving. Please refer to www.sagoodnews.co.za but the problem is that the media in countries like Australia and the west are focusing on it alone and they don't tell the good news regarding some of the success that are being archived in fighting it. Johannesburg have installed CCTV cameras and more will be implemented by the end of next year and that have helped to reduce crime tremendously.
> 
> In the past couple of weeks our country hosted Twenty20 Cricket World Cup and there was no single crime incident that was reported but there is no one mentioning it. Some media have even written lies abotu the situation in our country and ignoring the fact that our economy is doing very well and the preperation for the 2010 Soccer World Cup are doing good.
> 
> Tourism is booming and still the western media is igonrant about that fact. I think that from now on its always better to do research when you hear those kind of news. Google is there for all to use for free and its best to search for South African websites to tell you the real truth about what's happening in our country.


i don't hear much about it in Canada in the local media - they give the standard warnings if its related to tourism but its not a major issue ever shown or brought up unless of a horrific extreme

where I and I suspect most people over here, hear the stories is from ex-south africans now living in Canada - most can tell of cousins, brothers, sisters, parents etc who are still living in SA and what they deal with or have dealt with

eg. all my cousins still live in South Africa - all over the place and everyone has experienced crime of some sort - be it one of my cousins having a necklace ripped off of her while she was wearing it, or my other cousin going to a family event only to get back to the parking lot to find their car stolen or another cousin stopped at a light and to avoid injury just handed her valuables over or a friends brother who was attacked quite viciously in his home by a machete weilding group who robbed him and left him for dead

I felt safe when visiting in 2002 and my cousins told me of things - such as my cousins dad's aka my unlcle's girlfriend at the time had been robbed at a notorious street corner where people would hang out - had completely changed once they put in the cameras

so i think it probably does get bad word of mouth press but as for traveling i have heard just as many bad stories about asia, south america etc. Even i was reading about Madrid Spain and how gangs operate on the subway and steal tourists wallets and purses etc. and it happens all over Europe but they never bring it up when selling you the destination

i think if travelling anywhere in the world the traveller needs to make themselves aware of their destination and take it with a grain of salt and use common sense

so yeah i think SA does get more than its fair share of bad press but it seems things are continually getting better which is nice to see


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Well said Spongeg.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks like a really interesting city!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

CCMA house and Nedbank - near main street in the cbd









The view from the carton centre - looking north east









Reflections, harrison street









Pino's itallian - on commisioner









Street cafe on a bloody cold winters day...


----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sandton central









Stock exhange, sandton central

















Diagonal street building, johannesburg central


----------



## Alex Roney (Apr 22, 2007)

snowb said:


> *Just for the record*...
> More than 60% of the brazilian pop. happens to be white buddy!
> Tough I agree on what you said in the rest of your post.


No its actually just a little over 50%. 53% to be precise while those of Afro descent number at 44%.


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

It'd be one of the greatest cities in the world if it solves its problems
I liked it
thanks


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

We all working on it buddy and we have achived a lot. I'm saying we becuase its also the responsibility of the people to make sure that the city is clean and safe. Thanx a lot for visitng.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Hillbrow district is improving!

Saw a video on youtube about this area during the early 80s


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

great pics like always


----------



## megajack (Nov 20, 2005)

Can you comment this photos: http://tema.ru/travel/zar-2/

J-burg view from tourist eyes.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow... they're cleaning up the CBD aLOT!!! I'm truly impressed. Nice pics. from the rugby day! Hopefully some day it'll always look nice and busy! :cheers:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

megajack said:


> Can you comment this photos: http://tema.ru/travel/zar-2/
> 
> J-burg view from tourist eyes.


That's one of Johannesburg Township called Alexandra and the last picutres are of Hillbrow. Alexandra and Soweto are being revamped and some very good jobs have been done including building people houses, tarring roads etc. There's still some places which need touch ups especially in Alexandra, but the places has changed a lot.

In regads to Hillbrow, please go check these photos, www.pbase.com/puleza 
The place is also being revamped and its now cleaned more than twice per day. The slums lords, including drug lords from other countries, are ruuning those building but the Joburg Municipality managed to get plenty of them out of the area and rehabilitating it. 

I think its good to have those kind of photos so that we can always reflect back and say, that should never happen again. The other place that is bad is Yeoville but the paving and lights have being installed. There's a "Keep Yeoville clean" campaign going on there and with all the changes I'm sure that its gonna be succesful.

As per previosu posting by Thryve, Joburg is now getting cleaned and more investement is coming to the inner city. It was very bad bro but yeah as with my photos, things are changing and come 2010, Joburg will never be the same again.

By the way, our local radio station was broadcasting from Telkom's Hillbrow tower today. The EIA plan is towards completion and we hope that Telkom will sell the space at the top of the tower to the resturant guys. 

I'm meeting Hillbrow renewal project manager next week tuesday. The plans will be outlined and as per the my previous photos, things can change.

*Telkom's Hillbrow Tower*


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

megajack said:


> Can you comment this photos: http://tema.ru/travel/zar-2/
> 
> J-burg view from tourist eyes.


By the way, you can visit the following websites for reference

www.joburg.org.za
www.jda.co.za


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## megajack (Nov 20, 2005)

*Pule*, thanx bro!

I am glad to see your city has been renovated and refreshed.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Much appreciated Mega, but there's lot to do especially on the transport side of things. The good things is that some of the transport projects are already being implemented.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Reduction in Jhb crime*
Published 30/08/2007

http://www.sagoodnews.co.za/stories/496640.htm


A significant reduction of crime since 2006 was the result of a strategic "clamp-down" conducted by the Johannesburg metro police and the SA Police Service, metro police said on Wednesday. 

Chief Superintendent Wayne Minnaar said the joint strategy was put into place by Metro Police and the SA Police in July last year.

"We have confiscated more than 1000 illegal firearms and reduced armed robbery within the inner-city by 63 percent. 

He said smash and grabs and theft out of motor vehicles were brought down to 51 percent. Motor vehicle thefts were reduced by 12 percent and a total of 2954 motorists were arrested for drunken driving. 

"There were also 1881 fines issued to people with illegal electrical connections. They were bypassing their electrical meters and using current they were not paying for." 

Almost 483 fines were issued for illegal advertising. "The joint effort between both organisations have proved to be a great success. We commend the efforts by police to clamp down on crime," Minnaar said. 

Sapa


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice thread!

Keep up doing this great job!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Rafael BH said:


> Nice thread!
> 
> Keep up doing this great job!


Thanx, much appriciated Rafael.


----------



## isoboy (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for posting these pics, Pule. I always enjoy seeing pics of Jo'burg, and I'd love to visit someday. One thing that always strikes me is that it has a real, kick-arse big city look to it - and while I know it has its poorer areas, some areas (like Sandton) look amazingly prosperous and wealthy, in a way that even some Australian or US cities can't match. 

You might be interested to know that the opening of the new mall in Soweto got a lot of coverage here, and there's been a steady trickle of reports on 'the new Soweto' and 'the new Johannesburg' in the media here over the past couple of years. 

Someone earlier in the thread mentioned the 'ugly' hills or mounds in the suburbs, created by mining. I think the mine dumps are actually a great opportunity for future parklands, with excellent views across the city! There was an area in Sydney's inner south that had a similar look about it (it was previously used as a household refuse tip, and had huge mounds of landfill and refuse) and it's been transformed into a fantastic park (Sydney Park), with some of the 'hills' now forested and others turned into attractive grassy knolls, from the tops of which are great views of the city. Maybe something like this can be done with Jo'burg's mine dumps?


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, didn't know Jo'burg looks so beautiful! The city looks very clean, much cleaner than some German cities do. Furthermore i like the streetlife! Nice pics, thank you!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Thanx Kame, but places like Hillbrow, Yeoville and around Johannesburg's Park Station are still not pleasant but plans are the to make sure that they look good before 2010 Soccer World Cup.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

isoboy said:


> Thanks for posting these pics, Pule. I always enjoy seeing pics of Jo'burg, and I'd love to visit someday. One thing that always strikes me is that it has a real, kick-arse big city look to it - and while I know it has its poorer areas, some areas (like Sandton) look amazingly prosperous and wealthy, in a way that even some Australian or US cities can't match.
> 
> You might be interested to know that the opening of the new mall in Soweto got a lot of coverage here, and there's been a steady trickle of reports on 'the new Soweto' and 'the new Johannesburg' in the media here over the past couple of years.
> 
> Someone earlier in the thread mentioned the 'ugly' hills or mounds in the suburbs, created by mining. I think the mine dumps are actually a great opportunity for future parklands, with excellent views across the city! There was an area in Sydney's inner south that had a similar look about it (it was previously used as a household refuse tip, and had huge mounds of landfill and refuse) and it's been transformed into a fantastic park (Sydney Park), with some of the 'hills' now forested and others turned into attractive grassy knolls, from the tops of which are great views of the city. Maybe something like this can be done with Jo'burg's mine dumps?


Isoboy thanks a lot for your comments my man and its good that your news agencies didn't follow the likes of CNN by only showing the bad side of the city and focusing on the good work that is being carried out. I wonder as to what will they report on in 2010?

Yes the Soweto Mall is called Maponya Mall, its humangous and its a slick design, I went there twice. 352kms of the roads were tarred more than a year ago making sure that every street there is tarred and there's currently a project to green the area. The place is very different to what it used to look like. A week before last thursday a Hoiliday Inn was opened in Soweto and agin thank to the South African Police Services one can visit the area wihtout fear. 

I hope that you gus also get the news regarding the crime prevention strategies that are being implemented in the city and the country as a whole. 

I must say that you have to visit the city and see for yourself, Johannesburg is no more the same as you can see the pictures. We now have created a thread that will show Johannesburg's bad buildings in South African forum and promise to do a follow up of their renovations.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Street Art in Jewel District


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

The other site of Johannesburg, even though the city is going through change we still have buildings like these ones. These buildings are currently being renovated.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Jakes1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Johannesburg overwhelms one... Its like being in a relationship. You love the place, somedays you are euphoric, other days you want a divorce. Yesterday I was driving through Rosebank - Lilac Jacaranda blossoms everywhere, a tree canopy so thick that you can't see the sky. A beautiful rainbow towards pretoria. And yet she can be so soft, and then suddenly so harsh.

I drive past a couple of kids begging on a corner. Its filthy, they are in rags, I am irritated because someone washed my window at the previous intersection, meaning I have no more small change. A lady chats on her cellphone, her brand new Bentley menacingly humming at the kids if they get to close. The taxi driver pisses me off by cutting in front of me. A guy in a Mercedes SLK generously waves his middle finger at an old lady when she stalls her little beetle in front of him.

I drive past the golf course, green, lush - a couple of ducks meander about. A homeless man walks past my car, wearing only pieces of plastic. At the next intersection on glenhove, I see a hand painted sign. "This is a no crime zone. I am self-employed, and proud of it. I am here only to make your day more special." He does a little dance, smiles at people driving past. Sings a song - the kids in the car in front love it. I still have no small change. "No worries, my friend! Maybe you come by here again tomorrow?" I will probably drive past there again - not only with small change, but with a hot meal, and a brand new pair of hiking boots that are to small for me.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Pule said:


> Thnax for Posting the video Wanch. I wish that it could be vibey again. I will be attending the next residential meeting in Hillbrow as they will be addressing residents about changes that are gonna be taking place there.


my mom used to live in hillbrow long long ago - it was at one time "the" area to live - nice to hear its being brought back


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Hi Spongeg, next year early JDA will be starting with beutifying the area by installing new lights, street furniture and new pavements. The area will aso be greened. Funding has already being secured and the lady responsible with the project told me that they are also working with Pickitup, Joburg Waters and Joburg Electrity to make sure that the beutification is succesful. She has told me that her department was being approached by developers who are interested in properties in Hillbrow.


Here are some great news about Joburg, *this is a must read* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=16426768#post16426768


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

joburg has so much public art and monumnsts and statues around. Along with the investment in public spaces and so much greenery and trees,it shows its maturity


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Courtesy of Southafrica.info


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks like a crime free mellow city.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Things are changing before our very own eyes on SSC. A few years ago, the photos were NOTHING like this. Big changes are happening... I'm actually shocked and impressed.

Pule, thank you so much for this amazing thread. The CBD is looking great!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Thrive and Phil, yes things are changing big time in Joburg. The city will also be starting their environmental upgare in Hillbrow and Berea as Yeoville project have aleady started. I must actually post the pics of how some of these places are like currently especilly Melville. Its in a very bad state.

Street lights, pavements etc will be improved in these areas and security will be intesified. 

Please check the following article by Neil Fraser. Joburg will never be the same in 2009.

_"Key public open space interventions to be investigated by March 2008 include the Braamfontein cemetery; *a park at the base of the Hillbrow Tower*; a major park east of the high court and west of Joe Slovo Drive and public open spaces to be created on the southwest corner of the CBD, close to Standard Bank."_

http://www.joburg.org.za/citichat/2007/nov19_citichat46.stm


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

philadweller said:


> Looks like a crime free mellow city.


By the way phil, CCTV cameras have reduced in Joburg by more than 80% , here's the 2003 article. http://www.joburg.org.za/2003/june/june19_perceptions.stm

The city is currently rolling CCTV cameras to other parts of the city.


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Nice porsche


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

very cool pics, you took... 
impressive, Joburg


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Great city in a great land!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Courtesy of Jakes1*


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

More of Johannesburg's green. The city is actually covered with trees.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Looks quite similar to an american city.

The two football stadiums for the WC are very nice.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

lpioe said:


> Looks quite similar to an american city.
> 
> The two football stadiums for the WC are very nice.


Thanks lpioe and have a funfilled and succesful new year.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## hsark (Jan 23, 2004)

great pics pule very well taken and shows the other side of joburg


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Some interesting art work on the streets.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Some interesting art work on the streets.


I hope to see more of African Art in Hillbrow as that is the place where people across Africa are mainly located. The city is embarking on a project to beutify Hillbrow and the project will be starting between now and March. I


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful. Cool city and I like the tower alot


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

alitezar said:


> Very beautiful. Cool city and I like the tower alot



Thanks very much Alitezar. The tower is called Sentech Tower.

My favourate one is Hillbrow tower, its just that its is bad area but the city is planning to change the area this year with the project starting between now and march. The plan is to have a park at the bottom of this tower and if the owner, Telkom SA, agrees to sell or rent to private investors, resturants will be opened. Our local radio station, Radio 702, interviewed one of Telkom managers and he said they are in talks with the city and if talks are fruitful, the private investors will be allowed to use the tower.

Here are pics of Hillbrow Tower.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Beautiful city!!!!


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I am planning on going there for the WC2010


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, seems to be a very nice place for living.
Really modern and cute city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very modern indeed! Nice city


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Why do people think Johannesburg is a war zone? It looks like a quite Toronto with less Asians.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

^^ at some point crime was totally out of control but things have changed recently, even though there's more to be done.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

^^ Photos taken by me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pule said:


> ^^ Photos taken by me.


I cannot see them pule...


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

...


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Please visit this link for more of my Joburg photos, http://www.pbase.com/puleza/johannesburg_photo_gallery


.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice pule kay:


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Johannesburg looks lovely!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*BIGGEST PORSCHE Dealership in the world*, Fourways Johannesburg

Photo from Carwale found by T-bang


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

I just looked through every page of this thread, and all I have to say is WOW. Glad to see the reinvention of J'Burg, and it's process of getting ready to show itself to the world once again. These pics are truly great Pule, and my hat truly goes off to you for organizing them into this thread. :cheers:


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

I completely agree, its just so exciting to see its reinvention 
Great city, thanks Pule.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great city indeed


----------

